# Psi



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Without searching the thousands of threads, is 71 psi in the TT good to go (max 80 cold). TV is around 45 (max cold 50).


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I just checked my new 210RS today and it said 65 psi. good luck.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The RV manufacturer puts a plate on the side that says what tires to use and what pressure to inflate them to. Same for your TV - a sticker usually inside the driver's door frame. That's what you should go by. In the absence of that information, go by the inflation spec on the side of the tires. When towing an RV, it's important to keep these pressures pretty close - not over-inflated and not under-inflated.

My truck tires are at 80 psi and my Outback's tires are at 50 psi before we pull away from the house.

If you replace the tires with a different size, you can always go higher, but don't go lower, as far as the max weight rating is concerned.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> The RV manufacturer puts a plate on the side that says what tires to use and what pressure to inflate them to.
> 
> Mike


X2 - REfer to the plate on the front/drivers side of the TT for the proper tire pressure.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I run 50 psi in all five TT tires, per manufacturers recommendation.

Reverie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Southpaw said:


> Without searching the thousands of threads, is 71 psi in the TT good to go (max 80 cold). TV is around 45 (max cold 50).


Did you reverse your numbers?

I'm betting the TT is 50 max and the Truck is 80psi.

The TT tires should be on the sticker like they said. The truck should be on a sticker inside the driver's door. My F350 is 65 front 80 rear and I set it at 70-75 front and 80 rear while towing.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Interestingly enough, I was chastised a couple months ago by a regular contributor on this forum for recommending proper tire inflation as per manufacturers recommendations. Here is a link to the recent Good Sam Club article re. tire inflation from facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/notes/good-sam-club/gauge-your-chances-of-a-blow-out/426854425936

NHTSA is now spcifically adressing underinflation and the myth that it increases traction. Always keep those tires inflated to the recommended pressures and check them regularly before a trip and during the voyage!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Scoutr2 said:


> The RV manufacturer puts a plate on the side that says what tires to use and what pressure to inflate them to. Same for your TV - a sticker usually inside the driver's door frame. That's what you should go by. In the absence of that information, go by the inflation spec on the side of the tires.


In our recent walk thru during pickup of our Sydney, we were told the opposite. The person doing the walk through emphasized to always go by the pressure specified on the tire. The manufacturers plate on the trailer will have some information, but that whatever on the tire is what to go by. This is what the dealer told us for our previous travel trailer as well.

I would think the specs on the tire would be the one to go by first, since there are a variety of tires you can choose from, and manufacturers continually improve/change the technology in tires. The important thing is that the tire, at whatever PSI the tire manufacturer recommends, can handle the load required by the trailer manufacturer.

just another 2 cents!


----------

